
Switching to Firefox, Concerned with UBlock Origin Changes - asadkn
https://www.reddit.com/r/AdviceAnimals/comments/aj3k83/when_i_read_that_google_has_proposed_changes_to/eet9kc6/
======
syntaxing
I recommend others to switch to Firefox on their Android devices as well
especially since you can install add-ons like UBlock origin. A couple years
ago it was almost unusable, but this past year they have really stepped up
their game and I haven't used Chrome mobile since.

~~~
randie63
But if you still want a fast Browser , try Kiwi Browser. Perf optimized
chromium with build in adblock and night mode (100% black Websites on my
amoled screen)

------
skrowl
Hopefully more people do. We can't let the web become dominated by Chromium or
we'll be back to the days of "This site only works in IE6! Please change your
browser to the ONE that we support / tested with."

------
Spivak
The one add-on I'm going to cling to for the rest of forever is the Google
search link fixer. It makes clicking on a result instant.

~~~
jameslk
I think the reason Google does this is to prevent the site you're landing on
from knowing what you searched for through the HTTP Referer header.

~~~
jakeogh
That header is the user-agent's decision, I consider it an anti-user feature.
Google (like most search engines) wants to know what you clicked on.

~~~
zenexer
That's correct. Google uses Referrer-Policy [1] to prevent the full referrer
from being sent to the destination website. The transition page is purely for
tracking. The ping attribute [2] is meant to replace that transition page
eventually, but it needs to be ubiquitous and equivalent in terms of features
before Google switches to that method.

[1]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/Headers/Re...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/Headers/Referrer-Policy)

[2]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/a#...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/a#attr-ping)

------
jasonvorhe
These changes to the Chrome API haven't even happened yet and it's unlikely
they'll ship in their current state.

~~~
xkapastel
What makes you think it's unlikely? The Chromium team seems unreceptive to the
idea that e.g. `webRequest`'s ability to block a request entirely is a
security/privacy feature, and instead views it as a bug to be fixed.

I haven't seen anything in the discussion thread that makes me think the
Chromium team might decide to change course:
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chrom...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-
extensions/veJy9uAwS00)

~~~
jzl
I read through that whole discussion the other day and thought this was the
best comment:

 _Is a browser something fundamentally under the user 's control, or is it
something fundamentally under the corporate entity's control?_

 _Asked in a poignant way, is Chrome my agent, or is it really just an agent
of Google?_

 _By directing my browser to someone 's website, am I necessarily giving up
all permission to a (well-placed) cabal to take over my computer and do with
it as they collectively wish? After all, detecting of ad blockers or
objectionable behaviors done via extensions remains perfectly feasible: if you
don't want to show me your content under my configured extension regime, you
aren't forced to._

------
zenexer
Until other browsers offer a proper built-in UI for managing multiple profiles
as a first-class citizen, there's little chance that I'll switch from Chrome.

About once a year I give another browser a try for a few weeks. I go all in,
utilizing whatever features are unique to the browser instead of trying to use
it like Chrome. But I have yet to find anything that compensates for the loss
of easy profile switching.

Unless Firefox adds a built-in profile switching UI or Chrome becomes
literally unusable, there's just no way I can justify switching. The loss in
productivity is too significant.

~~~
29J
In case this helps somewhat, Firefox has a CLI triggered GUI for profile
management and switching, which will let you run Firefox in multiple profiles
concurrently:

firefox --no-remote -P

------
jzl
Recently switched back to Firefox after a ~4 year stint with Chrome. Was
previously almost exclusively Firefox but eventually surrendered to the tide,
not to mention FF wasn't in great shape at the time. Have been super happy
switching back. FF + TreeStyleTabs (reunited with it finally) + AutoTabDiscard
+ Multi-Account Containers has made me a very happy camper.

